

Think twice about down-modding for strong language? - jmount

A lot of people are getting down-modded for using the word "rape" to refer to how they feel about certain cyber events.  There is legitimate room to disagree on that kind of use of that word.  Here is a 1993 Village Voice article on the issue that blurs the on-line/off-line distinction (warning, a bit nasty): http://www.juliandibbell.com/texts/bungle_vv.html .
======
madair
It seems to be getting to be quite a problem: people projecting their blue-law
cultural values onto the community, and quite vociferously sure of the
rightness of doing that.

